# Central NY Orchid Society Show and Sale



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2016)

Is this weekend October 1st and 2nd, with setup today September 30th. At the Beaver Lake Nature Center in Baldwinsville, NY. There will be ribbon and AOS judging tomorrow morning. Orchid societies and vendors will have displays. Vendors will be 
Kelleys Korner Orchid Supplies
Marlow Orchids
Piping Rock Orchids
And this year filling in for JustPat Orchids will be Main Street Orchids (our Orchoholic - Main Street mike)

I'm going up later today, will clerk tomorrow morning and take AOS awards images. Show lasts through 4pm Sunday. 

For more info, visit cnyos.org for more details and follow links for pictures of previous shows (taken mostly by myself)

Enjoy the show!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

Yikes! 272 miles from NYC. Are you going?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yikes! 272 miles from NYC. Are you going?



Just a hop, skip and jump up 17 and 81  and dodging lots of deer if driving st night
Yes, I listed above, going later today and attending judging and pictures, all day Saturday, maybe later in day on Sunday 

Great vendors and orchids! (buy, Buy, BUY!!!)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

I need supplies badly but could only go for one day. How close is the venue to Schenectady?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2016)

Google maps says Schenectady to beaver lake is 2hr 7min

I could pick things up and bring back to south jersey, but then you still have to get things from there
Or, Main Street mike is vending; I could get what you need and leave with him and he could bring back to perkasie pa (but he'd have to agree to that of course)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2016)

That's OK, thanks. I will go to the Indoor garden/hydroponic place in Brooklyn, bark is only like $5/cup there. 
Enjoy and post some photos! Text me if anyone has some real good deals on Phrags, etc.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 1, 2016)

$5 a cup? Yikes


----------



## troy (Oct 1, 2016)

Where are all the pics!!!!???


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 2, 2016)

I stopped in. Got a budded klotzscheanum from Piping Rock.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> I stopped in. Got a budded klotzscheanum from Piping Rock.



The one on right end of sales area?  looked at it

Troy I was working the show all day, and most pics on canon, not phone. I can snap some this afternoon
I watched AOS judging late morning, but no awards were given


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2016)

I just finished editing and uploading the show pictures for the CNYOS show last October. There weren't any AOS awards this year. 95 pictures, I still need to add the information for the images. 
Can be viewed at http://www.cnyos.org/showpics
Click on the 2016 pics link which should be on top. Vendors were Marlow Orchids, Mainstreet Orchids, Kelleys Korner orchid supplies and Piping Rock Orchids


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

